# Might get fired tomorrow.



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

So first off, we're doing renovations in the store. Well they call it renovations, but really we're just moving stock around. Wasting time and money IMO. Anyways, they called in some people from Toronto to "help" us, so basically they yell at us and change their minds alot. like we'll do something, then when we're done it, they'll be like, oh no i wanted it on this side. So anyway last night, after the store was closed, one of the reno guys, told us to take the carts, and get a pile of boxes from the back room. there was 4 of us and we had two carts, so 2 people rode and 2 people pushed, there was just the 4 of us and the 2 renovation guys from toronto. And apparently this was "dangerous horseplay" so today we got written up. After being written up 3 times you're fired. Anyway we work 7-8 hour shifts, and get a 30min lunch break, and 2 15min breaks, which we can use anytime we want. So a bunch of us decided to take our lunch break at 6:30 and we got back 7:15, which is fine since we told our manager that we were going to use one of our 15min breaks so we could take a 45min break. But the renovation guys decided that this would be a good time to yell at us for being late. And since these guys are from corporate I'm probably going to be written up again. Which is complete bullshit since they dont tell us when they take their lunch, which is supposed to be 30min also, but they leave for an hour and a half. If I get fired over this renovation shit, I'm going to the head office. I don't think I'm going to get fired though, because the 4 of us involved are also the only 4 people, including most of the managers, who know how the stock room works. 

oh, and on top of this, the nice manager is also quiting, so work is going to suck even more balls, even after the renovations are done. 

But there is a new girl..and she's a total fox.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Go west, young man!*

Hey Xanadu,

Foxy mommas aside...how old are you? If you are over 18 years and ready to cut some skirt strings come out west. Seriously. The economy is booming in Alberta, and you don't really need a pile of experience to get a decent job here. I just cringe when I see intelligent people with all kinds of potential working for minimum wage in a retail outlet or a gas station. If you sign up at a union hall, you will get paid to learn a trade. No kidding.

Besides, think about how soon you will be able to put aside a little $$$ for that new 4-string bass and amp if you are making over $20 an hour to start. 

Your parents will hate me, but seriously...why put up with bullpoop you really don't need or deserve to start with?

Cheers,


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*Imo*

Have your manager document that he authorized the 45 minute break, this will cover you and your co-workers, and he shouldn't have any problems with it when he approved it ( explain what happened to him).

Were the "reno" guys also engaged in the "horseplay"? If yes then are they also being "written up".

I agree that Alberta is a booming economy, from what I have been told by colleagues, it is a worker's market, and it is difficult to keep workers let alone the good ones.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Our manager told the renovation guys that we were taking a 45min break. But apparently the renovation guys were told by the regional manager that they were our bosses, not our usual manager, so our manager got yelled at alot too.

btw I'm 17. And I was thinking about moving out west. No PST I still don't know what I want to do though. I wanted to be a scientist or a researcher, but I don't know if I want to spend the rest of my life in a laboratory.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> Our manager told the renovation guys that we were taking a 45min break. But apparently the renovation guys were told by the regional manager that they were our bosses, not our usual manager, so our manager got yelled at alot too.
> 
> btw I'm 17. And I was thinking about moving out west. No PST I still don't know what I want to do though. I wanted to be a scientist or a researcher, but I don't know if I want to spend the rest of my life in a laboratory.




somtimes life feels like a laboratory! 

keep me posted on your situation, BTW were you or your manager instructed that the "reno" guys were your bosses. An important consideration!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

^^
kind of...nobody directly told us that they were our bosses. But we were told that we were there to "help" them. I thought that our manager was still in charger of us though, because on tuesday night one of the employees got into a fight with the one of renovation guys, and the manager put the employee on cash. So I was under the impression that the manager still had final say about how the store was run and what the employees are doing.:confused-smiley-010 
oh well, there was 6 of us who went out for pizza though, so they're not going to fire all of us, and they cant just fire me. I'm not really worried about it, I might get yelled at a bit tonight, but I think it'll blow over. We worked really hard the rest of the night, and the renovation guys didn't hold it against us. Plus I've had shifts starting at 3, but I thought it was at 5, so I got there at 5 only to learn that I was late. And nothing came of that.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

DOCUMENT EVERYTHING. Write down NOW (while it's still fresh in your mind) the dates and times that these things occurred. Document exactly what they said, what you were told, etc. It sounds like a lot of work, but if you want to continue working there, make sure you have your ducks in a row. When it's all said and done, you'll have proof. You can then forward your report to the TOP manager, and copy the rest of the idiots into your correspondence.

On the other hand, I second (or third) the booming market here in Alberta. I'm in Calgary and it's definitely an employee's market right now. There aren't enough staff to go around. There was a bit on the news the other night that they're having to pay pizza delivery people $25.00 an hour just to stay competitive. If you're young and not particularly happy where you are, come out west. The biggest problem you'll face will be finding housing as the rental market is at 0%. Do you know anyone out here?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Can anyone suggest any sites for finding jobs in Alberta? I am heading out there at the end of my work season as well because I am sick of things here.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll be in Edmonton on Sunday for the week, I'll see what I can dig up in the way of job market info


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to say goodbye to the automotive industry forever and move to a carib island and sell dried coconuts to the tourists. I am sick of this rat race.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well I didn' get fired, I got yelled at bunch though, by our big boss/daytime manager. Which sucks, because she's a real nice person, except that her job is to yell at us. Oh and I also got the shit job of cleaning the break room, which was full of hooks and stuff. and that took all night:frown: However one of the guys who was involved in both incidents was helping me. and I didn't have to deal with the renovation crew, so it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

don't let it get to you man, if the job gets too stressfull, just bail and get another. Life is too short to be unhappy. :wave:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like to say goodbye to the automotive industry forever and move to a carib island and sell dried coconuts to the tourists. I am sick of this rat race.


I hear ya man, I'm thinking of leaving the city in a few years and maybe move to the Maritimes. Money is nice thing to have, but the rat race involved in getting it kind of spoils it for me. I'd rather just get by and live in a peacefull area then living the rest of my life in "The Race"


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Crossroads.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Alberta Job Listings*

Here are a few to get you started.

http://working.canada.com/edmonton/index.html

http://www.alis.gov.ab.ca/employment/jp/abnewspaper.asp

http://www.jobshark.ca/caeng/city.cfm?cityid=8&city=Edmonton

I have to agree with Gilliangirl, the housing market is brutal and rent is tough as well...but I think things are worse in Calgary than in Edmonton. I don't know if prices are worse than in the GTA though...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Would have to be real bad to match GTA housing prices. My house here would fetch about $175 K right now. Pick it up and drop it in Toronto and it's instantly $400 K


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

prices are far worse than in the GTA. i saw a program on this on CBC, and it had basically my house, a 3 bedroom, 2 bath bungalow, for like 600 000. in edmonton.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Should move up here.... 175K would buy you a nice house..


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like to say goodbye to the automotive industry forever and move to a carib island and sell dried coconuts to the tourists. I am sick of this rat race.


Me too.... 30 years of social work has taken its toll....:frown: 

I'd like to move to Margaritaville. Or that place on TV where those two people drink Corona and skip cellphones across the ocean:food-smiley-004:


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

My brother is heading out to alberta in september, for work, the guy i work with said that his buddy is actually from calgary and he said to him that they even have signs of back of police cars asking for people to come and work. Does anyone know why that is anyway? my brother is not only goin up for work but he will anlso be attending the ufa- university of alberta its goin to be lonely with out him. He plays drums, and he and i have our own little jams. Him on drums and me on guitar.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

smashing_pumpkins_06 said:


> My brother is heading out to alberta in september, for work, the guy i work with said that his buddy is actually from calgary and he said to him that they even have signs of back of police cars asking for people to come and work. Does anyone know why that is anyway? my brother is not only goin up for work but he will anlso be attending the ufa- university of alberta its goin to be lonely with out him. He plays drums, and he and i have our own little jams. Him on drums and me on guitar.


So sorry you're losing your jam buddy and brother, Smashing. Why don't you move with him? He's right... there ARE signs on the backs of the police cars recruiting new members. But there are signs EVERYWHERE for all sorts of jobs here. Calgary's population has increased dramatically over the past few years and the businesses can't keep up with the demand. It's definitely an employee's market here and businesses are using all sorts of marketing tools to recruit and keep employees. Smashing, have you got another jam buddy lined up til your brother comes home? (Or you move to Edmonton?:wink: )


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

well i got my band but its always fun spending time with my brother. I cant move to alberta with him because i still have this year and next year of schooling left in highschool. Ill be goin up to see him at times. But he has to sell his drums so we cant jam in alberta when i go up to see him.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

As far as I know, bosses or managers are not allowed to "yell" at you. In a way it's a form of violence. If they can't talk to you in a calm and adult manner they're not able to manage themselves let alone emplyees. Tell them to stick it and, if they fire you, forward all records to the labour board and let them pay you later for sitting at home and practising your licks.
As far as the west is concerned: Go! but remember- no west for the wicked.:wink:


----------

